# New Girl



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm new. Just finished the first round of testing and nothing to expalin 18 months of ttc except maybe my age as I am 38. We see the consultant on Monday. Anyone else with unexplained infertility? What happens next?


----------



## Natalief (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi Megan

I'm afriad I can't help you with regards to unexplained fertility but I just wanted to saw hello and welcome you to fertility friends 

Best of luck, Natalie xx


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

Hi Megan,
I'm a Megan too! also unexplained. We had following tests - me - bloods to check hormone levels on day 3 & day 21 of cycle, HyCoSy, to check tubes are ok and unblocked. him - sperm analysis.

Next step for us was IUI, or intra uterine insem. where they 'wash' the sperm to get the best ones and inseminate them directly into the uterus. also involves the woman taking drugs in order to stimulate a couple of eggs to release rather than just one to increase chances. I know of others up to the age of 40+ who are undergoing IUI so not sure that you are too old!

I couldve done IVF but that to me is such a big step and very invasive. So I guess the consultant will go through your options which are essentially - keep trying, IUI, or IVF. Some people feel strongly about IUI after the age of 35. - either you should give it a chance, or shouldnt & go to IVF. I think you should research thoroughly what your options are and make a decision that is best for you. Good luck. I guess your husbands sperm are ok?

Megan


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Megan
you've come to the right place at FF. I only joined myself recently and was already quite a way through treatment cycle, but have found it brilliant as a place for support and a generally warm feeling. Wish I'd found it at the stage you're at. 

I have unexplained infertility, and like you thought it must be something to do with my age, if nothing else (I'm 37, started TTC in earnest at 34). Don't know if it helps to know much about what happened to me, as everyone's pretty different, particularly when it's unexplained!!

Basically what you can expect is lots of investigations, blood tests galore to check your hormone levels and then they will explain your likely route for treatment. It can be so different depending on lots of factors, so stay on FF, join a board that matches your treatment, ask the nurses and join a gang of cycle buddies when you know what treatment you're getting.

The one thing I have been consistently told by all the ACU staff I have seen at each stage is that every treatment cycle is research in itself about you and what might be causing your infertility. I'm on the 2ww for my first IVF cycle and I've already found out that my problem is that my eggs don't fertilise even though I have no trouble producing any and the sperm were all very keen on the day, they just couldn't get their little heads through!!!  . No wonder I wasn't conceiving! Be prepared for alot of trial and error, keep your DP/DH close to you and try to laugh through it.

Best of luck, and hope it comes good for you.

Gotta go watch Ahmed get chucked out of BB house now - bye!
Claire


----------



## Lamby1 (May 6, 2004)

Hi Megan, 
We're also in the 'unexplained' category and a similar age! We've been ttc for 2yrs now and as well as all the blood tests, I had a lap & dye/hysteroscopy back in January. This checks that there's nothing wrong with the tubes, looks at your ovaries and also checks the womb lining. I know it sounds weird but I was kind of hoping they might've found some endo or a polyp at least - something that would indicate why nothing's happened yet and could be treated. Everything was completely normal - I just find it so frustrating not knowing what's wrong!! My DH has also had SA which all came back ok.
We were initially going to start with IUI but have decided to go straight for IVF because of my age. I agree with Megan35 though in that everyone is different and you have to decide what's best for you. I find it useful reading other people's experiences on these boards and that, together with advice from your consultant will hopefully lead you towards your decision.

I hope your appointment goes well and I wish you lots of luck.

love lamby
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi megan

i too have unexplained if (i have pcos but i still ovulate so they say i am unexplained) after ttc for 5 years, 7 months of which i was given clomid i was advised by my hospital to go straight on to ivf because of the length of time i had been ttc.

good luck with whatever treatment you decide is best for you 

best wishes pam


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Megan

Welcome to FF!

I am un-explained too! Good luck with the consultant Monday.

Laine x


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi to all the 'unexplained girls' and thanks for your comments. They have really helped. 
I have been reading up like mad and have just heard that a consultant specialising in umexpalined fertility we were being referred to can see us on Monday...they said to expect to wait 3 months and this came 4 days later so we are really lucky. 
At least it is another step along the way and will have another opinion. 
It's big decision time now. Do we give it some more time, try IUI or go staright to IVF. It's going to be an interesting week.
MeganXX


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Lamby,
Well it sounds like twinnies when it comes to this game: same age, same tests, same inexplicable problem!! 
I really wish you loads of luck with the IVF. When do you start. Lets keep in touch as I suspect we will be soon in the aame position.
Take care,
MeagnXX


----------

